# What color is he?



## Luce73 (Dec 7, 2012)

I was looking around the color threads and saw that many people ask for opinions on the color of their horses. I've been wondering what color one of the lesson horses i ride is. They say he is 'Tordillo' Which, as far as I know, means grey. He has some black and pink spots on his skin however, with white hair growing over it. These spots are most visible around his nose and eyes, but he also has a few little black ones on his withers Would he still be grey? Or does that make him a different color? Any opinions are much appreciated!


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

He appears to be an appaloosa with the greying gene, hence he is now "white" .. no way to know what his base color is/was. Reminds me of a mare I used to know .............


----------



## Luce73 (Dec 7, 2012)

Thank you  I thought it might be something like that, though it seemed odd that he had the spots only in his face (and the three little ones on his withers) the rest of his body is just 'white'. Is it common for appaloosa spots to be so concentrated in one area?


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

It's really mottled skin as opposed to "spots" .. a horse with the greying gene "loses" their spots .. but mottled skin will show through.

He's really cute.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

I am not sure that these are appy mottles to be honest. They seem more like vitiligo, which is something associated with grey as opposed to appy. 

Is his skin pink all the way over his body? The best way to tell would be to wet him if possible, and then you should be able to see where the skin is pink, and where it is dark.


----------



## Luce73 (Dec 7, 2012)

Hmm, I think it is (mostly) pink if I remember correctly, but I've only seen him wet once and was not paying special attention to his skin color.. 

I dont have the option of wetting him myself since he is a lesson horse in a facility with grooms who do all the tacking up and the students do only the riding  I wish I could spend more time with the horses to learn more, but unfortunately this is the only place nearby.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

LOL Chillaa ... your avatar!


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Looking at the pictures, and going with what you have said, I want to say he is a max sabino or a dominant white. However, there really isn't enough to make a solid guess on, and that is just a tentative idea from me.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Do we know his breed? I just noticed OP is from Argentina.


----------



## Luce73 (Dec 7, 2012)

I think hes some cross with Criollo, based on his build, size, and his amount of hair (he really has quite a lot of mane compared to the other horses here) But I'm by no means an expert... It just seems that, with criollo being the most common breed here that is not a thoroughbred or other typical warmblood, that would be the most logical option... Not sure if that would help with color though, since criollos seem to come in all colors of the rainbow and then some


----------



## favix (Jan 15, 2013)

i thinks it's a grey. the genetic not mistake


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

favix said:


> i thinks it's a grey. the genetic not mistake


If his skin is pink, then the majority of white is not being caused by grey. Not saying grey isn't possible as well, but not causing the amount of white or the speckling.


----------



## favix (Jan 15, 2013)

Sorry! i don't have read than the skins is pink! You have reason


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

I vote max sabino as well!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BarrelRacer95 (Jan 9, 2012)

He looks like an Appaloosa that has greyed (just turned white). The trainer i work for has one that looks just like him. He had spots as a colt and now is solid white.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

He looks like Pepper my max sabino to me. They are often mistaken for Appaloosas as greys mine is all the time.

















Mottles on peppers bum.








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

